# Bank of Ireland address



## pixiebean22 (17 Sep 2010)

Hey everyone

I need to send a letter to Bank of Ireland today in relation to my loan and credit card and lost the bloody address, typical! 

It's the credit operations address I'm looking for, think it's along the quays somewhere.  Really need to send this letter today so if anyone has any idea of the address I'd appreciate if you could send it on?


----------



## PaddyW (17 Sep 2010)

List of addresses and contact numbers. Can you see it here?

[broken link removed]


----------



## pixiebean22 (17 Sep 2010)

Had a look there earlier and it doesn't jump out at me.  Would it be advisable to just send the letter to baggot street branch with instructions to forward it to the relevant department?  (my accounts have been passed to there credit control division?)


----------



## PaddyW (17 Sep 2010)

Here ya go, credit control number, give them a bell

Credit Control 01 679 0500


----------



## pixiebean22 (17 Sep 2010)

Ah deadly, thanks paddy


----------



## PaddyW (17 Sep 2010)

Welcome


----------



## pixiebean22 (17 Sep 2010)

Sorted Paddy, nice one   happy friday!


----------



## PaddyW (17 Sep 2010)

You too!


----------

